# Realistic Flame effect



## audjon93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys!

I'm trying to get a realistic flame effect similar to those of the LeMaitre Fake Flame and the Technifex FauxFire. Video links below.

I don't have a large enough budget to actually purchase these fixtures, but any suggestions would help. I'm trying not to use the "fan and fabric" thing because its a little tacky for our uses, but it is my last resort.

Thanks!


----------



## lwinters630 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice effect. I have never done that effect but I would try using a mister of water vapor and LED lights and a blower. Water base glycerin would dissipate quickly and the LED for color. To get the flicker some sort of variable wind jets to create the flame movement.

All you need is a manifold and jets, hazer and LED strips. a large 4" pvc and holes drilled along the top about every 3" - 4". blow the hazer (boost as needed). Adjust the jets to let the smoke flicker enough.

Of course this is only theory since I have never actually tried this.

*OK . . . . . I just found these on youtube!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bMpLOV0BhY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o46dEolH4Q8


----------



## audjon93 (Aug 13, 2013)

Wow! Thanks for the ideas and the vids! I will definitely try that out!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 14, 2013)

My guess is this is a similar technology that is the Heliodisplay, but with a variation on the pressure since it would not be needed for a video display. Check out this tutorial on a DIY version of the Heliodisplay. I'm not sure if IO2 Technology is still in business (I can't connect to their site at the moment), so I don't mind sharing the DIY.


----------



## VaporFlame (Dec 16, 2014)

audjon93 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm trying to get a realistic flame effect similar to those of the LeMaitre Fake Flame and the Technifex FauxFire. Video links below.
> 
> ...



We are just launching a product that creates a realistic flame / fire effect, but is totally nonflammable. we are powered by only air and water. We debuted at LDI this year, and there are a bunch of pics and videos on our website. Take a look if you get a chance. www.VaporFlame.net


----------



## Moose Hatrack (Dec 16, 2014)

Good looking effect... I wish we could run Joan of Arc again with a bigger budget! The eternal flame atop the WWI Liberty Memorial in Kansas City, Mo has been steam and lights since it was built in 1926. Folks who see it are dumbfounded when they learn that there is no actual flame.


----------



## Amiers (Dec 16, 2014)

VaporFlame said:


> We are just launching a product that creates a realistic flame / fire effect, but is totally nonflammable. we are powered by only air and water. We debuted at LDI this year, and there are a bunch of pics and videos on our website. Take a look if you get a chance. www.VaporFlame.net



Looks pretty cool. I think you should get some new footage for your video section 360p doesn't do it justice to how awesome it most likely is.


----------

